# 1893 glass jug bottled by S C Johnson and Sons



## junker (May 23, 2006)

I found a clear glass jug and called the company on info about it and was told it dates back to 1893 and contained wood dye. I am looking for price information on this item...


----------



## capsoda (May 23, 2006)

Hey Curtice, Welcome to the forum. Post a pic and we will see what we can do.


----------



## junker (May 23, 2006)

Good Eve capsoda thank you for the reply I don't have a pic as of yet. But when I found out the age of it I will have one soon. I can give a discription of it though. It's 8 and a half inches tall, 4 inches wide has a jug style top with a metal cap with wire twist for opening it. I was told it contained wood dye,it's clear glass other then that you will have to ask I am a stamp collector so I have very little knowledge of bottles thanks


----------



## junker (May 26, 2006)

here is a pic of the jug I found thanks


----------

